# Idea for runs and pens



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Would the orange construction fence that you see on the side of highway and whatnot work for keeping chickens and other animals penned in?

Link to fence i want:
http://www.fullsource.com/construction-fence/tenax-2a110139/

$9 for 4' by 50' pretty good

What do you guys think will they fly over it, rip through it? Any suggestion will help.

-Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They would be over it in a heart beat. Heck my 4 weeks olds would be over it just as fast. If you dont want your flock getting out, you'll need a 6 ft fence with netting on top. Or however tall you are in fence cause your gonna need to go in there and it will be a pain to have to crouch all time.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not to mention, that orange fencing has a very short term life span before it rots and breaks.


----------

